# Cast risers



## Xpressman Al (Nov 23, 2016)

I want to set up an olympic style bow for fun. Im lucky enough to be able to shoot out past 70 yards on a range and 3d course set up at my home. Its strictly for fun between me and my buddies. I'm 6'3" 35 years old and in decent shape and draw my present 45 lb pse nighthawk to just over 30 inches. I shoot 150-200 arrows a week through my 60 lb supra and we bowfish during the summer. I want an olympic recurve for fun possibly a spot shoot if i can get good with it. Sf forged plus gets pushed a lot. $250-280 seems expensive for a toy. My question is will the cast risers (kinetic halo, decut basha, infitec challenger, ect) stand up to my draw length and a 40 pound draw weight and be accurate without warping or twisting? Keep in mind this is strictly an I want and for fun and here in central alabama these things are rare as hen's teeth so i cant try them out


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I think that you might be able to pick up an old cast Hoyt Gold Medalist for the same price as the newer cast "light weight" riser options available today. I think the Gold Medalist would be a better option for around $80-$100. Robust for a cast riser. 

I have owned for a short time, a few of the T-Rex risers which are very similar to today's offerings. I was not comfortable with how thin everything was, so I didn't hold onto them very long.

Used risers are a good option. In particular, a Gillo G2 is about $250 brand new and worth it's weight in gold.

By the way, I have a 31.5" draw.


----------



## Xpressman Al (Nov 23, 2016)

Thank you. I've been trying to keep an eye on the classifieds here and ebay.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Look at the Gold Medalist that is listed that I bumped up tonight in the FITA forum.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2525953


----------



## 10X Archer (Mar 7, 2016)

I have many friends who use/have used cheap cast risers and they are just fine. You may not win the Olympics with one but it shouldn't hold you back unless you are shooting very well. This one looks good to me:

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/galaxy-crescent-25-recurve-riser.html


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

10X Archer said:


> I have many friends who use/have used cheap cast risers and they are just fine. You may not win the Olympics with one but it shouldn't hold you back unless you are shooting very well. This one looks good to me:
> 
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/galaxy-crescent-25-recurve-riser.html


I've been wondering if anyone has had a chance to handle one of those yet. Anyone?


----------



## Xpressman Al (Nov 23, 2016)

Thanks guys. Funny I looked at the gold medalist right before checking this thread. The galaxy looks nice, a lot of them do though. At 69.99 if it did break i wouldn't be out much. Ive read the old hoyt gm was a very good riser


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

See if you can get the GM cheaper. I don't think there is a better low cost riser than the GM.


----------



## 10X Archer (Mar 7, 2016)

williamskg6 said:


> I've been wondering if anyone has had a chance to handle one of those yet. Anyone?


Yeah, if you find anyone let me know. The whole line is so new I doubt there are many people if any that have got one yet. I will be getting a set of gold star limbs soon and will write a little review on here.


----------



## heartRobotic (Sep 15, 2017)

I'd also love to hear if anyone has had a chance to use one of the galaxy risers. I went to a range/shop and really liked the SF Axiom +L and when they didn't have it in stock, they put in an order. Long story short, it's now been 3 weeks since they said it would be here and when i called back they suggested that the Galaxy Crescent was just as good and only $110.
It kinda feels like a bait and switch to me, but if the riser really is indistinguishable to me as a novice, i guess i may as well go with the cheapest.


----------



## Xpressman Al (Nov 23, 2016)

I figured i wasnt the only one that wondered about all the inexpensive riser choices on the market


----------



## chase128 (May 29, 2015)

My only worry about the Galaxy Crescent is the weight limit. If you do a little searching online, it is pretty obvious that this is the same design as the Core Air riser. 

The Core Air weighs the same (also cast magnesium), but has a manufacturer suggested weight limit of only 30lbs. (in the description in the Alternative Sporting Services product page) 

Many other heavier cast magnesium risers have a weight limit in the mid 30s, with cast aluminum in the mid to high 30s, so I wonder what the actual safe draw weight limit is on the Crescent.


----------



## 10X Archer (Mar 7, 2016)

chase128 said:


> My only worry about the Galaxy Crescent is the weight limit. If you do a little searching online, it is pretty obvious that this is the same design as the Core Air riser.
> 
> The Core Air weighs the same (also cast magnesium), but has a manufacturer suggested weight limit of only 30lbs. (in the description in the Alternative Sporting Services product page)
> 
> Many other heavier cast magnesium risers have a weight limit in the mid 30s, with cast aluminum in the mid to high 30s, so I wonder what the actual safe draw weight limit is on the Crescent.



I'm not so sure it's a rebranded core air, the Galaxy customer support redirected to Lancaster, which leads me to believe that it is there house brand. Also LAS's videos and facebook posts seem to promote it more than other brands.

Just as I write that It would be nice to have more information I check the website and find this: http://www.galaxyarchery.com/wp-content/uploads/Crescent_Manual_2017.pdf

Nothing I have found mentions max draw weight, so I assume that it's fine. Also, it looks like they recently released the Galaxy tourch: http://www.galaxyarchery.com/products/tourch-riser/
The website and products look great, maybe they will be the next SF archery?


----------



## GilG (Aug 20, 2006)

I would be wary of really old GM risers, back in the 90s, i had one develop a crack in the grip section. A friend of mine has his riser break in 2.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

10X Archer said:


> I'm not so sure it's a rebranded core air, the Galaxy customer support redirected to Lancaster, which leads me to believe that it is there house brand.


I hadn't noticed that the Galaxy Crescent appears to be a rebranded Core Air. Compare what you see on Lancaster to this: http://www.alternativess.com/archery/shop/Core_Air_riser___SALE/COAIR

If that's not the same riser, I'd be shocked. It's not uncommon for companies to rebrand other manufacturers' stuff. Galaxy is indeed Lancaster's own brand. I'm glad they're trying to bring in some more affordable entry-level stuff because I'd much rather order from them than Alternatives simply because you don't have to roll the dice on international shipping. 

Back on topic, I also noticed the Alternatives maximum poundage limit of 30 pounds for the Core-branded riser. That seems low, since other entry-level cast risers have higher maximum draw weights. The Cartel Fantom, for example, says 36 pounds maximum and the SF Axiom+L specifies a maximum of 40 pounds. For most JOAD kids the 30 pound limit on the Galaxy/Core riser probably wouldn't be a problem, but for most adults I'd bet that's a different story.


----------



## efm2 (Nov 29, 2011)

Just ordered the Crescent from LAS yesterday with some archery stuff. No problem with the 30# limit as I only shoot 26# indoor. If it turns out to be a dudd, I'll just use it as my "form" bow" with my 18# limbs laying around .


----------



## Xpressman Al (Nov 23, 2016)

The galaxy tourch is the exact same thing as the b&r or big rock maw that is sold on alibaba or aliexpress. Which doesnt mean anything really execpt that its chinese like most other things. Lancaster says forged and it is very attractive for $149.99


----------



## Xpressman Al (Nov 23, 2016)

efm2 please let us know what you think about the crescent once you receive it.


----------



## chase128 (May 29, 2015)

Xpressman Al said:


> The galaxy tourch is the exact same thing as the b&r or big rock maw that is sold on alibaba or aliexpress. Which doesnt mean anything really execpt that its chinese like most other things. Lancaster says forged and it is very attractive for $149.99


It also appears to be the same design (but different material) as the PSE Theory Riser.


----------



## Xpressman Al (Nov 23, 2016)

Oh they do look identical. This is what makes it tough when you cant afford hoyt or w&w. One says die cast and one says forged with lancaster and pse both being reputable companies but identically designed products.


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

I wouldn't be afraid of getting a used Samick Avante riser. Strong with nice ILF pockets for the money. I'm sure someone has one cheap. Lancaster was clearing them out under $99 several years ago. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfZunGcyqMI


----------



## moomooholycow (Sep 15, 2016)

Astroguy said:


> I wouldn't be afraid of getting a used Samick Avante riser. Strong with nice ILF pockets for the money. I'm sure someone has one cheap. Lancaster was clearing them out under $99 several years ago.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfZunGcyqMI


Second this. Found mine barely used on eBay for $75 and it's a great riser with the best stock grip I've ever owned.


----------



## efm2 (Nov 29, 2011)

There are 2 reviews now at LAS. Go and see .


----------

